# I just unknowingly bought a set of illegal golf clubs



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Statistics show that golf is 98.8% mental. So, whatever you think works, works.

Nevertheless, consider scratching off the Tommy Mann and replace it with a Taylor Made sticker and sell them on GolfCanada (aka 'the other GC').


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Statistics show that golf is 98.8% mental. So, whatever you think works, works.
> 
> Nevertheless, consider scratching off the Tommy Mann and replace it with a Taylor Made sticker and sell them on GolfCanada (aka 'the other GC').


Maybe put on a "Gibson" sticker and sell them here at this GC?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Maybe put on a "Gibson" sticker and sell them here at this GC?


There's probably a couple of guys who'd go for it...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you think that is a fake Gibson?



adcandour said:


> There's probably a couple of guys who'd go for it...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've called the golf police. They should be at your door shortly. They just have to wait for the carts to charge up. Come out with your hands up in about 40 minutes.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

FS/FT: Lawsuit era clubs. they don't fake 'em like they used to. 10000$. (negotiable)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> Maybe put on a "Gibson" sticker and sell them here at this GC?


He'll need to relic them a little first.

- - - Updated - - -

A late uncle of mine was a golf fanatic, and was out at the links near his home regularly, until his health intervened. As a result of his concentration camp experience, he had special physical needs, and arranged to have a set of clubs made for him that was ALL woods. I don't know enough about golf to know what that would be like, or what it would do to his game, but that's what my cousin told me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember hearing about fake clubs a while ago.

but if they work for you, swing away. 
IIRC, some study on new golf gear vs old golf gear found that the improvements in technology weren't necessarily in either the clubs or the ball, but in using the proper combination...ie significantly better results in using both a modern ball and a modern club. using either one by itself (ie. with an older ball or an older club) did not yield particularly noticeable performance increases.

The golf industry is similar to the music industry that way....so much hype to get ppl to constantly upgrade and think the stuff they currently have is inferior, when probably we'd see the biggest benefits by spending our time practicing instead of shopping/researching/discussing.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

mhammer said:


> arranged to have a set of clubs made for him that was ALL woods. I don't know enough about golf to know what that would be like, or what it would do to his game, but that's what my cousin told me.


something like this, i'd imagine

[video=youtube;ac9Z6CN14Gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac9Z6CN14Gs[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah, good old Lee Carvallo's Putting Challenge! Love it!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> He'll need to relic them a little first.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> A late uncle of mine was a golf fanatic, and was out at the links near his home regularly, until his health intervened. As a result of his concentration camp experience, he had special physical needs, and *arranged to have a set of clubs made for him that was ALL woods*. I don't know enough about golf to know what that would be like, or what it would do to his game, but that's what my cousin told me.


Maybe that was the precursor to the hybrids that are all the rage now?
He may have been a genius.
there are times Ive thought all I really need is a driver, 5 wood, a couple hybrids and a putter. As an occasional golfer, I think those clubs (and maybe 1 wedge just in case) are all I really need, if I could use them well. And Id likely know them better than I would know all 11 clubs, esp those that see little action.

I think I just heard the sound of Taylormades stormtroopers rapelling down my house to "rendition" me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I remember hearing about fake clubs a while ago.
> 
> but if they work for you, swing away.
> IIRC, some study on new golf gear vs old golf gear found that the improvements in technology weren't necessarily in either the clubs or the ball, but in using the proper combination...ie significantly better results in using both a modern ball and a modern club. using either one by itself (ie. with an older ball or an older club) did not yield particularly noticeable performance increases.
> ...


In the last 6 years I upgraded my clubs everytime my chosen brand came out with a new set that promised 10 more yards. I'm currently driving 670 yards.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i want that putter jackie mason had in caddyshack 2.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> In the last 6 years I upgraded my clubs everytime my chosen brand came out with a new set that promised 10 more yards. I'm currently driving 670 yards.


Hahahaha


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Those $2.00 clubs must be the Rondo's of the golf world.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Those $2.00 clubs must be the Rondo's of the golf world.


...aren't you the one who makes fun of people who make grammatical errors or misuse apostrophes?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> In the last 6 years I upgraded my clubs everytime my chosen brand came out with a new set that promised 10 more yards. I'm currently driving 670 yards.


The analogue of that oft-repeated joke where a guy says he took up jogging to stay in shape and runs 5 miles every day...but now he's 150 miles form home.


----------

